# Flex XCE 9-8 150



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Just a heads up to others who are interested in the release of the XCE...

I asked Flex Power Tools UK on Facebook when we can expect to be able to purchase it and the reply was "I'm not sure but guessing it will be Spring 2017."

Apparently, the December release is for the US version only. 

If all of this is true then it's a shame as I was going to hold out but think I'll just go ahead and buy the current 3401 model.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been waiting since last years SEMA for the release of this new Flex. Still can't believe they haven't released it yet!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

-Raven- said:


> I've been waiting since last years SEMA for the release of this new Flex. Still can't believe they haven't released it yet!


The Germans never like to rush things do they? I suppose it's a good thing in a way as they will only release it when they are 100% happy with it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

There's also the Flex XFE 7-15 150 waiting in the wings that is not direct drive/forced rotation and appears to be very similar to the 'free spinning' Rupes machines with a 15mm throw/orbit.

Alan W


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Alan W said:


> There's also the Flex XFE 7-15 150 waiting in the wings that is not direct drive/forced rotation and appears to be very similar to the 'free spinning' Rupes machines with a 15mm throw/orbit.
> 
> Alan W


I imagine these tools will have a hefty price tag too. Wouldn't put me off though.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Alan W said:


> There's also the Flex XFE 7-15 150 waiting in the wings that is not direct drive/forced rotation and appears to be very similar to the 'free spinning' Rupes machines with a 15mm throw/orbit.
> 
> Alan W


What's the differences between the two?
Flex XFE 7 150 vs Flex XCE 9-8 150 ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sid said:


> What's the differences between the two?
> Flex XFE 7 150 vs Flex XCE 9-8 150 ?


The Flex XCE 9-8 150 is a direct drive/forced rotation machine similar to the 3401 VRG whilst the XFE 7-15 150 is a free spinning type with 15mm throw similar to the Rupes LHR 15 Bigfoot machine. :buffer:

Hope that helps.

Alan W


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

is XCE 9-8 150 selectable on forced rotation?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dummer said:


> is XCE 9-8 150 selectable on forced rotation?


No, only the Festool Rotex and Makita BO6040 have selectable forced rotation if my memory serves correctly and they are short throw machines.

Alan W


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

A very useful post here:
http://www.autopia.org/forums/machine-polishing-sanding/183433-love-sight-flex-xce-xfe-2.html


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Apparently the Flex XFE 7-150 has been pulled from sales due to faults (so bith Rupes and Flex are suffering at the moment!)

See here:
http://www.adamsforums.com/topic/30339-the-new-flex-xfe-7-15-150/page-2


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Is this due out yet ? I asked Flex UK on FB when the VRG replacement is due and they said there is no replacement. So what is the XCE 9-8 150 then ? They said that there are new models due later in the year though. Think they are keeping quiet so as not to effect the existing sales ?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Sid said:


> Apparently the Flex XFE 7-150 has been pulled from sales due to faults (so bith Rupes and Flex are suffering at the moment!)
> 
> See here:
> http://www.adamsforums.com/topic/30339-the-new-flex-xfe-7-15-150/page-2


I believe the ones that are now for sale feature a modified head and backing plate for increased cooling so problem solved.

C&S will have stock soon and Ultimate Finish have stock now if you are desperate.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

nicks16v said:


> Is this due out yet ? I asked Flex UK on FB when the VRG replacement is due and they said there is no replacement. So what is the XCE 9-8 150 then ? They said that there are new models due later in the year though. Think they are keeping quiet so as not to effect the existing sales ?


My understanding is that it is not a replacement but just another version with a plastic head to reduce heat.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's not the replacement but mike Phillips has a new announcement on a very new polisher this week???


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

oh ok. So where does it fit in the lineup above or below the 3401 ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> oh ok. So where does it fit in the lineup above or below the 3401 ?


My guess it's the new version of the VRG but I could be wrong

Could just could be a slight change in weight and how it runs (quieter) or a change from the metal housing as it tends to heat up a lot:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The flex force drive as we know it is no longer, most disappointing, i sorted the overheating issue by replacing the grease for the bearing and putting less in, packing it with grease = a over heating machine a tad less and the machine is fine.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ultra said:


> The flex force drive as we know it is no longer, most disappointing, i sorted the overheating issue by replacing the grease for the bearing and putting less in, packing it with grease = a over heating machine a tad less and the machine is fine.


Thanks for the tip bud:thumb:

I've got the mark 2 Rupes 15mm and am seriously thinking of getting rid of it it still slows down and bogs a bit, that's why am thinking of getting this new flex from C&S soon:buffer: but the 3401 is a seriously powerful polisher that will always stay in my rack.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

3 yrs with the 3401 grafting hard on german paintwork ( mainly ), i sussed out why it was running hot after i put fresh grease in it, i packed it and made the problem worse which got me thinking so i scooped some out and all has been well since that light bulb moment. i don't like standard da's to put it politely.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ultra said:


> 3 yrs with the 3401 grafting hard on german paintwork ( mainly ), i sussed out why it was running hot after i put fresh grease in it, i packed it and made the problem worse which got me thinking so i scooped some out and all has been well since that light bulb moment. i don't like standard da's to put it politely.


Same here:thumb: I like working on hard paint, last week I done a 2-3 stage correction on a black Lamborghini and the paint was the hardest I've ever come across to correct but got there in the end with the flex 3401.

Will be posted in the studio next week :thumb:


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

will the xce come to uk? flex are not responding


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

ammo-mcr said:


> will the xce come to uk? flex are not responding


They told me October, I cant see why they wouldnt release it over here.


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> They told me October, I cant see why they wouldnt release it over here.


im stuck between the xfe ,xce and the 3401 
october seems like a long wait plus summer is over


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I jumped to the xce after some advice given on getting the VRG over the XFE so think Ill just wait for a few months longer


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Guys I sent an email to Flex Germany directly 
Here's there reply !
Dear Mario,

Thank you for your mail and your interest in our products.

Unfortunately, it is not yet clear when this product will be introduced 
on the market (not before next year)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Martina Müller
Tel +49 7144 828-141 
Fax +49 7144 828-232

mailto:[email protected]
http://www.flex-tools.com

FLEX-Elektrowerkzeuge GmbH
Customer Service Export
Bahnhofstr. 15
D - 71711 Steinheim, Germany
Geschäftsführung / management: Andreas Ditsche (Vorsitzender), Dr. Josef Kring
county court: Stuttgart HRB 310404

----- Weitergeleitet von Manuela Herbst/FLEX am 28.09.2016 15:12 -----

Von: [email protected] 
An: [email protected], 
Datum: 28.09.2016 14:51 
Betreff: Webformular: Sales Flex XCE 9-8-150 Forced Rotation Direct Drive Dual Action Polisher

Nachricht aus Kontaktformular:
Anrede: Mr.

Firma: Eurogloss Prestige

Name: Mario Corallo

Strasse: Unit 6 /11 Ormond Road , Ormond

PLZ und Ort: 3204 Melbourne

Land: Vic

Telefon: 419881439

Nachricht: 
When will the Flex XCE 9-8-150 Forced Rotation Direct Drive Dual Action Polisher be available in Australia? I have the current Flex XCE 3401 VRG which I've had since 2008 ! I am very happy with this Dual Action Forced Rotation but I'm interested in buying the Flex XCE 9-8-150 Forced Rotation Direct Drive Dual Action Polisher because according to rumors I've heard on the Internet it's more balanced and much quieter!

Folgende Produkt-Kategorien interessieren mich besonders:

Polishers
Ich bin am besten zu erreichen:
E-Mail
Ich bin am besten zu erreichen:
in the afternoon

Click here to Reply, Reply to all or Forward
9.38 GB (62%) of 15 GB used
Manage
Last account activity: 11 hours ago
Details


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Think I'm going to go for the XFE seeing as those who have used it have said it can correct just as good if not better than the vrg even tho it's nicknamed the finisher  I can get it ordered and delivered within 7 days as it is in stock from a supplier I have been given details of..


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

got email from flex and the new xce will be out end of the year and other news Rupes have made a forced ratation tool called Rupes Mille lx 900e which should be out 1-3 months


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thread resurrection. Anyone have any new news on this ? Things seem to have gone a bit quiet, also for the Rupes Mille too, that seems to be out but no reviews yet that I can see.


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

is any one know what is the difference between 3401 & XCE 9-8 150 ? both are forced rotation - why flex will introduce another forced rotation?

BTW, Mike philips announced flex will introdcue TWO new tools at SEMA.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156593096479989


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Anybody heard anything new regarding release of Flex XCE 9-8 150?


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

I gave up waiting and just purchased a second 3401 in the end. 

That way I can have a spot pad and large pad ready to go and just rotate the machines/work areas, this keeps them cool enough.


----------

